# Bacopa?



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I got this plant a while back, and I think it was sold to me as a Bacopa "colorata". It was very slighly pink when I received it (I think), but since then has remained this green color.










Any ideas what plant this is exactly and how to get it back to the light pink hue? Thanks,

-John N.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, that's a _Bacopa_. It's kind of hard to tell by the photo if it's the 'Colorata' or _B. caroliana_. Either way, tons of iron, good light and high phosphate will bring out the colors.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

John, if you have an extra stem, float it in the dark for a day or two. If the leaves droop down, then it's Colorata. I've noticed Colorata will do that, while caroliniana won't do that when it's been floating in the dark.

Of course, this might not be a very reliable way of confirming, but I'm just going by my experience.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Those leaves don't look like the ones on my _B. caroliana_, though it still could be. Mine are more spade-shaped. It turns a pinkish hue as it gets within 6 inches of the water's surface. My guess is the lighting is mostly the cause, with a prerequesite of high iron.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Here's another picture from a different angle










But it makes sense why it's greenish. I don't dose any iron, so I'll see if that will help. It should have enough light with abour 3 wpg. I'll try the bending leaf theory to see if anything helps to ID it properly. In anycase, we'll get that plant back to pink!

-John N.


----------

